# Na za 2 tygodnie



## Poland91pl

Hej. Jakbyście na ang. Przetłumaczyli "proszę to zrobić na za 2 tygodnie "?


----------



## sunnyweather

Może tak?
Could you make sure it'll be ready within two weeks, please?
Could you do it within two weeks, please?


----------



## Poland91pl

sunnyweather said:


> Może tak?
> Could you make sure it'll be ready within two weeks, please?
> Could you do it within two weeks, please?


Dzięki. Tak też brzmi ok. My mówimy "na poniedziałek za 2 tyg " ale w sumie można powiedzieć do it for monday but the one in two weeks "


----------



## Europadia

"Na" jest zupelnie zbedne w tym zdaniu. Moze i niektorzy tak mowia, ale to zly styl. Prosciej - i to samo - znaczy "Proszę to zrobić za 2 tygodnie".


----------



## jasio

Poland91pl said:


> Hej. Jakbyście na ang. Przetłumaczyli "proszę to zrobić na za 2 tygodnie "?


W zasadzie, to chyba powinieneś zaproponować własne tłumaczenie do weryfikacji. 



Europadia said:


> "Na" jest zupelnie zbedne w tym zdaniu. Moze i niektorzy tak mowia, ale to zly styl. Prosciej - i to samo - znaczy "Proszę to zrobić za 2 tygodnie".


Może i jest to zły styl, ale dla mnie te dwa zdania nie znaczą tego samego. "Proszę to zrobić za dwa tygodnie" oznacza, że mogę (a nawet powinienem) przez dwa tygodnie nic nie robić i wykonać zadaną czynność 14 dni licząc od jutra. Np. "proszę zadzwonić za dwa tygodnie" - czyli 14 grudnia (może być około). "Proszę to wydrukować za dwa tygodnie" oznacza analogicznie, że przez dwa tygodnie nic nie robię, a z jakiegoś powodu zabieram się za drukowanie dopiero 14 grudnia. Natomiast "na za dwa tygodnie" oznacza (analogicznie, jak "na jutro", "na piątek"), że za dwa tygodnie praca ma być wykonana. Czyli mogę zrobić wydruk jutro, żeby mieć go z głowy i przez kolejne kilkanaście dni trzymać go w magazynie, bo klient go potrzebuje w połowie grudnia.


----------



## Europadia

Jasio, rozumiem, co chcesz powiedziec, ale: (i) klienta zazwyczaj nie interesuje kiedy ktos to zrobi - czy natychmiast, czy dzien przed terminem - wazne, by za dwa tygodnie bylo gotowe; (ii) nic nie zmieni faktu, ze _na za dwa tygodnie_ to polski w zlym stylu. Przeciez to nawet brzmi very akward dla ucha, doesn't it? ;-) Juz sto razy lepiej polaczyc "na" z konkretna data, np. _na 14 grudnia_.


----------



## jasio

Europadia said:


> (i) klienta zazwyczaj nie interesuje kiedy ktos to zrobi - czy natychmiast, czy dzien przed terminem - wazne, by za dwa tygodnie bylo gotowe; (ii) nic nie zmieni faktu, ze _na za dwa tygodnie_ to polski w zlym stylu. Przeciez to nawet brzmi very akward dla ucha, doesn't it? ;-) Juz sto razy lepiej polaczyc "na" z konkretna data, np. _na 14 grudnia_.


Ale ja nie twierdzę, że to jest dobry styl. tylko że Twoje dwa zdania nie oznaczają tego samego. :-D To jednak trochę co innego, i na czym zależy klientowi (i to w dodatku tylko zazwyczaj) czy innej osobie, nie ma w tym kontekście żadnego znaczenia. 

Natomiast abstrahując od poprawności stylu, dla mnie to sformułowanie nie brzmi dziwnie, bo się z nim stykam na okrągło. Już pomijam fakt, że intuicyjnie wiem, ile mam czasu do terminu "na za dwa tygodnie" i ile do "na poniedziałek, za dwa tygodnie", ale jak bardzo muszę się spieszyć "na 14 grudnia", to już muszę sprawdzić w kalendarzu, bo to się codziennie zmienia.


----------



## WesołaBiedronka

"Proszę to zrobić za dwa tygodnie" brzmi jeszcze gorzej niż "proszę to zrobić na za dwa tygodnie".


----------



## Lorenc

WesołaBiedronka said:


> "Proszę to zrobić za dwa tygodnie" brzmi jeszcze gorzej niż "proszę to zrobić na za dwa tygodnie".



To może:
proszę to zrobić w ciągu dwóch tygodni (nie później)
proszę to zrobić najpóźniej za dwa tygodnie


----------



## jasio

Też można. Ale "na za dwa tygodnie" jest krótsze.


----------



## yezyk

Could you please make sure it will be ready in two weeks?
For synonyms, it would be good to go to the English forum.


----------

